# Bandsaw Reminder



## NYWoodturner (Aug 2, 2013)

We have all been taught not to make cross cuts in a round piece of stock on the bandsaw many times i'm sure. We have also probably done it hundreds of times - well turners anyway (I know I have). Then every so often we get a reminder that is delivered in a nano second...

Tonight I was cutting a 12" Cherry section to send out tomorrow. Holding it well away from the blade by the ends of the log, about 1/3 through the cut my 18" bandsaw grabbed it and bucked it slamming it down on the table with one of my fingers under it.

[attachment=28699]

You get banged up or cut fairly frequently in the shop and don't think much of it. I knew immediately this one was different. When I looked at my finger there was about 1/4 piece of skin preventing me from degloving the tip of my finger. I pushed it back on and went in the house to ask the Mrs if she minded spending Friday night at the ER

[attachment=28700]

End result - broke the finger north of the last joint and got 4 stitches. This is the first time I've seen the stitch through the fingernail.  I for one am not a fan. Follow up with a hand surgeon Monday.

[attachment=28701]

[attachment=28702]

Learn from my mistake. There are a hundred different ways I could have successfully approached that cut. When we get in a hurry and get too comfortable with a tool, we make mistakes that end up like this.








Spoiler












Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 2, 2013)

Aww man im sorry to see that happened. That definitely cant feel good but fortunately it did not happen further down on your finger. Ill keep your finger in my prayers. Hope the hand surgeon delivers some good news monday.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Aww man im sorry to see that happened. That definitely cant feel good but fortunately it did not happen further down on your finger. Ill keep your finger in my prayers. Hope the hand surgeon delivers some good news monday.



I honestly don't think I need a surgeon. Unfortunately the wife heard them say that so she hell bent on me going. She also caught me going back to the shop after we got home to finish cutting that log.  That did not go over well. I'll do it when she goes to work in the morning  I have no plans to make that appointment Monday


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 3, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> I honestly don't think I need a surgeon. Unfortunately the wife heard them say that so she hell bent on me going. She also caught me going back to the shop after we got home to finish cutting that log.  That did not go over well. I'll do it when she goes to work in the morning  I have no plans to make that appointment Monday



 HAHA! man thats great! I like the determination! Talk about a man on a mission. Although it is kinda hard to stay out of the shop when im at home.... cant blame ya


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2013)

Here's to hoping you're not a southpaw!

Friday night ER is usually some fine people watching.

Keep it covered/clean and let it heal... Sorry about the finger


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Here's to hoping you're not a southpaw!
> 
> Friday night ER is usually some fine people watching.
> 
> Keep it covered/clean and let it heal... Sorry about the finger



You are too polite - Friday night in the ER is FREAK SHOW night. it was like an episode of Jerry Springer, Hoarders (Crazy cat lady attacked by her cats) My crazy addiction and Cops all smashed into one. The triage nurse had the patience of a Saint and the personality of everyone's Grandmother. I have no idea how she maintains it. She was awesome. Actually everyone in the ER was. The only thing that concerned me was when I asked why they didn't clean the wound before they stitched it. The nurse said "You cleaned it before you came in didn't you? "No, I didn't" "Well you should have told me that. But thats what the antibiotics are for. You need to watch it - its an open fracture"
I really think the freak show was getting to her. 
There is NO Way those folks get paid enough to put up with what they do and the way they are treated. Hats off to you if you have to deal with that.


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh, that's bad. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2013)

BUMMER- Don't feel bad though- at least you were in shop- I did almost the same thing shutting the door 2 years ago and to add to the misery-that evening I tripped going up the stairs-ended up wearing my salad and steak-breaking my second biggest toe. Went to my doc-same one for 35 years-he had a hard time stopping laughing. His thoughts -I should have stayed in bed that day- I told him he was just a little late on his recommendation.....
Thanks for the heads up-bandsaw can get you in ways you would not think of..................


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2013)

Nasty - I can empathize for sure but I know it wouldn't make you feel better to tell one of my own stories. Or maybe it would lol. Those kinds of injuries just bug the hell out of you because they are always sore, throbbing, and about the time you get a little relief from the meds you bang it on a door knob or something. Hope that helps. 

Joking aside that's a nasty injury I'm glad you have the bone intact - thanks for the warning you're right I bet most of us use machinery unsafely many times and get away with it. Hope you feel better soon keep us posted on what they say.


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Scott. I'm glad it wasn't worse, but will be thinking of you nonetheless - finger injuries are almost as bad as having your better half convinced shoptime isn't safe,


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 3, 2013)

*[size=xx-large][ali
gn=center]OUCH!
*


Heal quickly my friend![/b]


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 3, 2013)

Ouch! A painful lesson, but one you will never forget. I did almost the identical thing a few years ago; broken last joint and some stitches in my index finger. I waited in the ER for about 3 hrs with a rag wrapped around my hand, and I finally went up to the desk and said "I think I need to be seen cause I'm afraid if it takes too much longer the digit cannot be reattached. The kindly attendant said "aw, no problem, they can be attached for up to 12 hours after the accident" made me feel much better about an hour later they finally saw me. But I sure am respectful when making irregular cuts on my bandsaw now!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2013)

:eek2: Oh jeez dude. :awwwman:

I hate to see these kinds of mishaps happen to people. Just goes to show ya that no one can ever be careless. All it takes is a nano second. I'm glad to see you did not cut it off completely....now where's Dane Fuller on this matter?


----------



## scrimman (Aug 3, 2013)

Yep....just sitting here eating my dinner thinking to my self 'you know, I shoulda left this one for last....'
Well, I've always been accused of being a few fries short of a happy meal.
Actually, I'd never been warned about round stock in a bandsaw. Had no clue. Thank you for you _extremely _ demonstrative warning. Thanks to you I'll know not to do that. Ever. 
I am SO happy you got to keep the tip of that finger! I hope you don't wind up with nerve damage in that finger.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 3, 2013)

Hate to see that Scott. A wood turning friend left the end of his index finger on the band saw table a year or so ago. Said the same thing you did," it happened in a nano second. After that he sold that big band saw. Fear or bad memory I guess. Boy your going to be using iodine and Neosporin for a while. Go to the drug store and get you some finger cots to keep it dry when you take a shower. They look like miniature condoms.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 3, 2013)

Scott, that's a tough thing to see and read about. Even though this isn't what one would call good, it is good that you didn't lose your finger. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh Scott, I'm sorry that happened to you. And thanks for the reminder; I am one getting too confident with my band saw. I use it freehand a Lot. Thanks for the warning. And heal well!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 4, 2013)

Finger injuries are always bad. Like Kevin said, you are always bumping it on something. Stitches to me are no big deal, but the soreness on the end of that finger will be there for a while.

Thanks for the shop safety lesson, but you really didn't have to demonstrate it so well. Heal quickly, my friend.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 5, 2013)

I lost the end of my thumb at the machine shop where I worked. That hurt like hell and I don't think I slept for 3 straight days till the throbbing stopped. I had pain pills that were for every 4 hours, but they only lasted about 45 minutes each. 
Keep that finger clean and covered and be patient getting back to work. Gary


----------



## ButchC (Aug 5, 2013)

scrimman said:


> Yep....just sitting here eating my dinner thinking to my self 'you know, I shoulda left this one for last....'
> Well, I've always been accused of being a few fries short of a happy meal.
> Actually, I'd never been warned about round stock in a bandsaw. Had no clue. Thank you for you _extremely _ demonstrative warning. Thanks to you I'll know not to do that. Ever.
> I am SO happy you got to keep the tip of that finger! I hope you don't wind up with nerve damage in that finger.



Like Scrimman, I've also never been warned about round stock on the bandsaw. Just yesterday I was trimming the ends of some Spanish elm in exactly the same fashion. Gonna think twice next time. And keep my fingers out from underneath.


----------



## TimR (Aug 5, 2013)

It just gives me that sick feeling of what it must feel like and knowing how quick that happens. Hope you heal completely and readily. 
Yep, count me in the category of stupidly trying to cut a log in the bandsaw AND having it catch and go BAMM in a hurry. I don't do it anymore as it tends to destroy a good blade in a hurry, not to mentions possibly bodily injury. 
Cutting logs like that stays reserved to the chainsaw for me.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 8, 2013)

Scott, How is the finger healing?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 8, 2013)

Still hurts like #@*& I'm sure but I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 8, 2013)

Me too, he's gonna have to open his package I sent him with his other hand, maybe I shouldn't have put so much tape on it....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 8, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Scott, How is the finger healing?



Actually very well Thank You. Went to my follow up with the surgeon like a good boy. All is well. He said the fracture is closed reasonably well and the skin and tip are healing as well. 

My wife is out of town this weekend, so if I don't have to work I will be back in the shop. I'm jonesing to get back out there.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 8, 2013)

Just to add to the lesson learned here...

I have NEVER had a bandsaw of any size "Buck" before, so I really didn't understand exactly what happened. I went back out Wednesday to see if I could figure it out. I always have to study something until I get to the "why"
Here is what I learned...

The piece I was cutting was a crotch. The "Y" shaped end was in my right hand, and the straight trunk piece in my left. There was a nub from a branch on the forward facing blade side of the log piece.. As the cut progressed, the piece rolled forward up on the nub, the it climbed onto the forward leg of the "Y". This elevated the piece more on the right than the left and put the blade in a bind. The Blade grabbed (It was a 1" 2 TPI) and the torque of the motor turned the wood into a sledge hammer slamming it down to the table with my finger under it. The rest is history. The blade was so jammed in there I had to cut the blade to get the wood off the saw. 

I won't say I will never do a cross cut on a round piece again, because I've done it so many times with no problem...
But what I DID learn was;
#1 - There is a good probability that the piece will roll forward as the blade bears down on the cut. 
#2 - Check for irregularities in the log (Like branch nubs) that would force the piece to go cockeyed if it were rolled over
#3 - Understand that a crotch is automatically going to rack to one side if that roll happens. Odds are that it will roll some, so I will probably never cut a crotch section that way again. 

Hope this makes sense. It's kind of hard to describe but I wanted you to be able to learn from my mistake.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks- that was very informational.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 8, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > Scott, How is the finger healing?
> ...


What will you give me to not tell!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 8, 2013)

OUCH! I feel your pain, Scott!
Brings back memories of my right index finger last year. Took the tip of mine clean off. Doc told me there was only one appendage on a man that had more nerve endings, and that I should be thankful I didn't cut the tip of it off. I told him if I took the tip of that off, there wouldn't be much left, but my wife would be happy. He then "V" notched *my shortened finger, thankfully*, and pulled the "flap" up to give me a new finger tip. Mine took 4 stitches as well, must be the standard end of finger stitch count. 2 of mine were through the nail. I don't recommend it either.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 15, 2013)

How's your finger? Haven't heard anything in a couple of days. Are you back in the saddle?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 15, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> How's your finger? Haven't heard anything in a couple of days. Are you back in the saddle?



Actually Im amazed ay how well its healing and how fast. I didn't think I bounced back like this anymore. Its good Thanks for asking. My problem with getting into the shop is work... not my finger. Right now I don't know if i need to scratch my watch or wind my A$$.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 15, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> > How's your finger? Haven't heard anything in a couple of days. Are you back in the saddle?
> ...


I'd scratch my watch if I were you, To keep from getting that finger infected.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 15, 2013)

Very informational post !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 15, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > rdnkmedic said:
> ...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2013)

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/AssScratching_zps4eca10af.png


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/AssScratching_zps4eca10af.png



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/AssScratching_zps4eca10af.png



I have to figure out how to get that converted to a sign to hang in my shop :rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink (Aug 16, 2013)

Check with the_architect_23


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/AssScratching_zps4eca10af.png
> ...



Dane could do it -How about hats?? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 9, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/AssScratching_zps4eca10af.png
> ...



I've got a laser machine, Could do it in black and white......

Seriously though, I learned that lesson with some antler on the band saw one time. Luckily all it cost me was a broken blade and a cracked face shield. without the shield I'd have been looking at a hole in my forehead probably although my wife thinks I've already taken a few to many shots to the head every time I haul home another tree :dash2:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 9, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



Yeah, I could do it.  Whatcha want it done with, embroidery or laser?


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 17, 2014)

So much info to be had by reading the old-de but goodie, well maybe not so good, post . Learning a lot of what not to do.
That is why I am waiting on my new sawstop to arrive . Thanks to all in advice of preventions . So much to learn but getting there.

Sort of like Falconry . A wannabe has to apprentice for two years under the guidance of a Master Falconer before allowing to go on his own and be up graded to a General Falconer . Five years as General before being a Master.
I consider myself as an apprentice in Woodworking now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrude (Jan 18, 2014)

So sorry to see that happen to you. Hope you will mend quickly. That is one heck of a lesson I will agree. No way will you forget that one.


----------

